# Post Surgery dizzy spells



## laura_severi (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi, I had my partial thyroidectomy on the 17th, so I'm six days out and doing well. The wound is healing well and the pain has mostly diminished. My neck muscles are quite sore , numb in places and weak but my voice sounds normal and swallowing is mostly back to normal, very minimal discomfort. I'm struggling with some pretty bad dizzy spells, losing my balance and such. Is this normal after thyroid surgery? Anyone else go through similar? Having some pretty awful mood swings too. Only taking paracetamol so it's not crack!! Lol!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not familiar at all with paracetamol, so I looked it up. It appears to be a very mild pain reliever. If that's the case, it tells me you're not in a lot of pain, and if that's true, can you try to go without it for a day or two to see if the dizzyness improves?

Alternatively, it could be lingering effects of the anesthesia that was used. Or it could be hormonal upheaval from partial removal of an important gland.

I did not personally experience what you're describing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not experience this either. When are you due for lab work?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I had a TT 12 days ago and while I had a dizzy spell in the hospital (fell over onto a nurse who luckily caught me!) from the anesthesia, I haven't had any since then. My neck is still pretty darn sore, too, and the incision scab and surgical glue have dried into a nice hard line so I'm still not turning my head all the way. I'm a weenie, but it feels like the scab will tear apart if I turn my head too far!

Can you call your surgeon and ask about the dizzy spells?


----------

